# Mobile phone



## inysteve (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi, could anyone tell us the best mobile to use here, we are in Fuengirola and is it best to have a contract or pay as you go?

Thanks Steve


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

Same as anywhere, depends how much you use it! I run a business on my Orange phone with PAYG and only top up about 30€ every 3 months but then I tend to generally only receive calls on it. All the companies here promote different deals all the time so the only way is to either check their websites or go into a shop


----------



## inysteve (Apr 12, 2010)

ShinyAndy said:


> Same as anywhere, depends how much you use it! I run a business on my Orange phone with PAYG and only top up about 30€ every 3 months but then I tend to generally only receive calls on it. All the companies here promote different deals all the time so the only way is to either check their websites or go into a shop


Thanks Andy, im off to look

Steve


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Our place is in El Faro and Orange is by far the best signal for us. we area lso PAYG.


QUOTE=inysteve;337762]Thanks Andy, im off to look

Steve[/QUOTE]


----------

